# Curse Keeps Track P/RR/S



## TheCurse (May 10, 2006)

Using this to track my workouts which I have never done.  New to P/RR/S.

First Day 5/08/06. Power Week.

Warmups
Flat Barbell 6x275, 6x295, 5x315. 
Incline Dumbell 6x80, 60x100, 6x115. 
Weighted Dips 6x+50, 6x+100, 4x+140
Dumbell Shoulder Press 6x55, 6x65, 6x75, 6x75
Lateral Raise 7x25, 6x30, 6x35

This system is fun already.


----------



## kenwood (May 10, 2006)

nice man....


----------



## TheCurse (May 10, 2006)

Today was actually my second day of lifting with this system.

5/10/06 Back Day Power Week

Weighted Close Grip Chins 6x+25, 6x+45, 6x+70, 5x+90
Bent Row 6x135, 6x185, 6x225 
One Arm Dumbell Row 6x80, 6x100, 7x115
Close Grip Cable Row 6x140, 6x180, 6x220, 6x240, 6x250
Bent Over Posterior Delt Fly 6x25, 6x30, 6x35, 7x40

dam those weighted chins will put a hurtin on a motherlover.


----------



## Devlin (May 10, 2006)

> Weighted Dips 6x+50, 6x+100, 4x+140
> Weighted Close Grip Chins 6x+25, 6x+45, 6x+70, 5x+90



  

You are moving some incredible weights.  Fantastic  

I also started P/RR/S about 3 weeks ago and I'm loving it.  There are a number of people here that have done it and are a huge help.


----------



## fufu (May 10, 2006)

You are one strong dude. How long have you been training?


----------



## GFR (May 10, 2006)

I want to try this program, I will be keeping up with your workouts so I can learn how to do it propperly.


----------



## TheCurse (May 10, 2006)

thanks guys (and devlin  ), fufu ive been pretty dedicated to lifting weights since 2001, when i started i knew pretty much nothing.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 10, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> Incline Dumbell  *60x100*



How long did it take you do that set?  

Good going so far.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 10, 2006)

Curse, you have 666 posts right now


----------



## DeadBolt (May 10, 2006)

Good work bud!  Glad to see someone else around here trying prrs....I've been doing it for quite some time now feel free to ask any questions.

Those are some damn nice numbers to man!  Much props!  Now next power week try not to have such gaps in the weights between sets.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 10, 2006)

Nice sessions man.. looking very strong. Good luck with P/RR/S. I'll be watching


----------



## CowPimp (May 10, 2006)

You've got some serious upper body strength.  Rock on.  Good luck with the program.  It's quite enjoyable.


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2006)

da-am...someone told me about your #'s...very nice...keep pushin'


----------



## TheCurse (May 12, 2006)

Thanks for all the encouragement guys, it is greatly appreciated. ive never thought of myself as all that strong, but i am definately a lot stronger than when i started. lol sean P i was going to ask rob if he could fix my post count at 666.
deadbolt i always use progressive resistance, but i am going to adjust things next power week and try to start higher and tighten my increments.
im going to leave that typo in just for you Triple .. or maybe i did do 60 reps ... 

Missed gym yesterday, it was leg day but my back was hurting in the morning so i postponed it. i have repeatedly injured my low back in the last two years and i have to be careful with it or its just gonna be more time off. 
so today i did triceps/biceps, which is not something im used to doing so i wasnt sure where to start my weights. 

5/12/06 Arm Day Power Week

warmups
Cambered bar curl 85x6, 95x6, 115x6
Skullcrusher 115x6, 125x6, 135x6, 145x5
Preacher curls (cambered bar) 70x6, 80x6, 90x6, 100x6
Close Grip Press (cambered bar) 165x6, 205x6, 245x5
Hammer curls 40x6, 50x6, 60x6
One Arm Overhead Dumbell Extension 30x6. 40x6, 50x6
Tricep Press down 140x6

next time i do this i need to start higher in just about everything except dumbell curls, barbell curls, and one arm overheads.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 13, 2006)

145lbs skull crushers


----------



## Rocco32 (May 13, 2006)

Damn Curse, very nice strength. Good luck with P/RR/S. Once you've been through it a few times, try part II. Very fun and very hurtful!

I love the tats down your triceps, I may try that!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I love the tats down your triceps, I may try that!



Well, you would have to get them that big first.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 13, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Well, you would have to get them that big first.


 BURN!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, I should talk.  I've got skinny arms, too.


----------



## Cold Iron (May 13, 2006)

Very nice numbers, Curse. It's a great routine. I used it when I was first started out. I think I'm going to hop back on the P/RR/S train actually...

glgl


----------



## Seanp156 (May 13, 2006)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Very nice numbers, Curse. It's a great routine. I used it when I was first started out. I think I'm going to hop back on the P/RR/S train actually...
> 
> glgl



I liked P/RR/S the first time I went through it, but I tried it again about 4 months or so ago, and it seems to wear my body down really quickly, so I cut it short after ~3 weeks... I'm not really sure why either


----------



## Nick+ (May 14, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> Missed gym yesterday, it was leg day but my back was hurting in the morning so i postponed it. i have repeatedly injured my low back in the last two years and i have to be careful with it or its just gonna be more time off.


Tell me about it. My lower back is my curse (amongst other curses......)


----------



## topolo (May 14, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> ive never thought of myself as all that strong



I can't imagine why not.......you are a beast!


----------



## TheCurse (May 17, 2006)

lol guys, thanks for the votes of confidence but you get to laugh at me now its leg day. 
i cant push myself to the max on things like squats so im going to keep it in the power rep range and push it just a little. 

5/16/06 Leg Day Power Week

warmups
Squats ATF 185x6, 225x6, 225x6
Leg Press 450x6, 540x6, 540x6
SLDL 135x6, 135x6, 155x6 
Lying Leg Curl 110x6, 130x6, 130x6
Back extensions bodyweight 3 sets of 8 

numbers probably arent going to be much different come RR week for legs


----------



## TheCurse (May 17, 2006)

5/17/06

RR Chest/shoulder

Dumbell Press Slight Incline 80x10, 95x10, 100x8
Flat Barbell Press 225x10, 225x8 ( I was going really slow with my reps and at 8 I got it stuck on my chest lol)
One arm Dumbell military press 30x10, 40x10, 45x10
Cable flys (adjust angle a little each set) 50x10, 50x10, 50x10 
Cable side lateral raise 30x10, 35x10, 40x10, 40x9
Machine Military Press 140x10, 170x10

this workout felt a little odd. im learning what to do for future sessions though so it was still a good day at the gym.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> lol guys, thanks for the votes of confidence but you get to laugh at me now its leg day.
> i cant push myself to the max on things like squats so im going to keep it in the power rep range and push it just a little.
> 
> 5/16/06 Leg Day Power Week
> ...


 
do you have a leg problem? sorry if you mentioned it already and I just missed it...


----------



## TheCurse (May 17, 2006)

Actually stewart, my legs are fine, its my low back.  I injured it pretty good about 2 years ago and its never been the same since.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 17, 2006)

gotcha....that sucks man....did you injure it weightlifting?


----------



## TheCurse (May 19, 2006)

Partly stewart, it was a combination of things and had a lot to do with the fact that i used to sit at a desk for 10 hours a day for work (for years) and was not very flexible.  Humans just arent designed to do that, in my opinion.

5/19/06 Back Day RR week

Weighted Chins 10x+25, 10x+35, 8x+25
Hammer STR Horizontal row, widest neutral grip single arm 10x90, 10x135
T-Bar row 12x45, 12x70
One arm Dumbell row 10x70, 10x80
Reverse Cable fly 11x25, 11x30, 10x40
Dumbell Pullover 10x50, 10x80, 10x100
Barbell Curl 10x80, 9x95

was very tired after my first exercise but made it through.  I threw in the BB curls since i wont be able to lift this weekend and do my arm day  .


----------



## TheCurse (May 22, 2006)

5/22/06 RR week arms

Hammer curl 8x45, 8x50, 8x50
Cable Pulley Curl 10x80, 10x90, 10x100
Single Arm Dumbell Preacher curl 10x25, 11x25, 11x25
Weighted Dip 8x+35, 8x+70, 9x+105
Super Crushers (dumbbell) 10x35, 10x40, 9x45
Press Down 12x90, 12x100
Rope Pulley Curl superset with Rope Press down 10x80, 10x85

next time start weighted dips at 70-80.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

what's a super crusher?


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> what's a super crusher?



When I read it at first, I thought it said one arm skull crushers? Did you edit it Curse, or am I delusional?


----------



## TheCurse (May 22, 2006)

thats an excercise i sort of made up, well probably not someone most likely already did but ive never seen anyone else do it. ill try to describe it:

its like doing skullcrushers with dumbells with a stretch at the bottom.

Grab some dumbells, lay on a flat bench, hold them overhead in starting position. your palms should face your feet. 
lower the db's back down toward your head, but as your coming down you rotate your palms so the dumbells turn inwards and you end up sort of looking at your fingers.
from here you reach back behind your head with the dumbells, just reach em back and let gravity pull them down. 
tap the floor with the db's and reverse the motion you just did.
so you pull your upper arms upwards until they are perpendicular to the floor, then you press the dumbells up (like a skullcrusher, upper arm not moving) rotating your palms outward as you go up through the range of motion, ending with your palms facing your feet.

if you try this you will see the rotation of the db's is mostly so you dont whack yourself in the face with them, but ive found it feels natural and like the right path to move in.

i love this exercise, you can do it with a barbell too, just reach it back behind your head the drag it back over before crushing.

the purpose here is to stretch the long head of the triceps a bit more. 

if my explanation is confusing i will try to do better lol. 

no seanp i did not, you must be delusional


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

dang..those sound...sick!   might have to give them a whirl Friday...


----------



## TheCurse (May 22, 2006)

lol thanks burner, give it a shot you might like em. 
anyone that tries these just make sure you get the form down, its all about stretching as far as you can and being as strict as you can through the full ROM, really trying to feel it in your triceps. ive been doing these for years, when i started my sets were with 25lb or 30lb db's.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2006)

well...going by the size of your horseshoes...to my 'poneyshoes'....I'm game for almost anything!


----------



## Seanp156 (May 22, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well...going by the size of your horseshoes...to my 'poneyshoes'....I'm game for almost anything!



 Curse is the master of triceps.


----------



## TheCurse (May 24, 2006)

I wish sean P ..  thanks though  

5/24/06 RR Legs

Squat ATF 10x135, 10x185, 10x225
SLDL 10x135, 10x185, 10x185
Leg Press 8x450, 8x450, 10x450
One Legged Press 10x180
Hamstring Curls 10x110, 10x140, 10x160
Leg Extension 3 sets 10x up to 150 
Ab crap 5 mins
Back extensions


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

bet walking is gonna be 'fun' for you the next few days....


----------



## AKIRA (May 25, 2006)

I am going to be coming back in here from time to time cuz I am around your strength when I am not cutting.  

Can someone define P/RR/S?  I know P=power...whats the rest?
Over a year on here and still never accidently saw a definition.


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I am going to be coming back in here from time to time cuz I am around your strength when I am not cutting.
> 
> Can someone define P/RR/S? I know P=power...whats the rest?
> Over a year on here and still never accidently saw a definition.


Power/Rep RANGE/Shock
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63945


----------



## TheCurse (May 30, 2006)

5/25/06  Shock Chest
compound sets with a bunch of crap

5/26/06  Shock Back
compound sets with a bunch more crap

back to power cycle

5/30/06 Power Chest Shoulder

Flat Barbell warmup 135 2 sets 225 2 sets, 295x4, 315x4, 315x3
Incline Dumbell 90x4, 105x4, 115x6 (no higher db???s)
Weighted dip +75x6, +115x6, +115x6
Barbell Military Press 145x6, 155x6, 135x6
Dumbell Lateral Raise 30x6, 35x6, 40x6
Stiff arm Lateral Raise 20x6

was hoping to get 315x4  three times, but was feeling weak so started with 295 and did what i could.  felt strong on db's, wish gym had heavier ones.  could have gone more on weighted dips but stringing 4 35 pound plates is just too awkward on the assisted dip station i have to use for dips.  have never done barbell militarys, was pretty dam weak there but it was fun except when i clocked myself in the chin on the way up on one rep.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 30, 2006)

NEVER done BB military before?


----------



## TheCurse (May 30, 2006)

Thats right.  I used to not do any overhead pressing at all, theory being i already got a lot of front delt work and they were plenty big compared to side and rear delts. I started doing them when i realized not doing that overhead pressing motion was not doing anything to help with the balance and stability of my shoulders.  So now I usually use Db's, today all the benches were taken.


----------



## TheCurse (May 31, 2006)

5/31/06 Power Leg

Squat ATF 185x6, 225x5, 245x4
SLDL 135x8, 185x5, 205x5
Leg Press Machine 3 sets of 6
Leg Curl Machine 3 sets of 6-8
Leg Extension 3 sets of 6-8
Back extensions 2 sets of 8

another sweaty leg day in the books, i think my squat is starting to come up, but i have been using a belt.  i think i can probably atf 315 but am not ready to try it just yet.


----------



## Stewart14 (May 31, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> 5/31/06 Power Leg
> 
> Squat ATF 185x6, 225x5, 245x4
> SLDL 135x8, 185x5, 205x5
> ...


 
nothing wrong with using a belt on heavy work, I always wear a belt on my heavy working sets of squats and deads...i feel it's better to be safe than sorry, remember, you are working out your legs, not your back...


----------



## BigDyl (May 31, 2006)

Wow curse, you're like my hero.


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 2, 2006)

gee thanks bigdyl, you lift weights?  

6/02/06 Power Back Week

Weighted Chins +45x6, +90x6, +70x5
Rack Deads just below knee 185x6, 225x6, 245x6
Bent Barbell Row 185x6, 225x6, 225x6
Cable Pulley Horizontal Row Close Grip 200x6, 240x6, 270x6
High Pulley Pull Down/Row 160x6, 200x5
Bent Over Forehead Supported Rear delt db fly 30x6, 40x6, 35x6

i loved this workout.  i didnt get all pumped and huge like normally but the rack deadlifts were awesome, i had never done those before.  i can definately go over 245 but i didnt know that.  low back felt great on the rack deads and was fine on the bent rows.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> nothing wrong with using a belt on heavy work, I always wear a belt on my heavy working sets of squats and deads...i feel it's better to be safe than sorry, remember, you are working out your legs, not your back...


ditto- I always use a belt for when I go over 3 plates.


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 5, 2006)

im with you on the belts guys, although i would rather not have to use one if it helps get me through then thats what counts.  Im always working towards not having to use it though.

6/05/06 Power Arm

Cambered bar curl 85x6, 95x6, 105x6
Preacher Curl 70x6, 85x6, 95x5
Skullcrusher 115x6, 125x6, 135x5
Behind the neck Dumbbell press 95x6, 105x6, 120x7
Hammer Curl 40x6, 50x6, 60x6
Overhead Db Tricep Extension 35x6, 45x6

strange pain in my left elbow during most tricep exercises, not an inflamed tendon, something else.  well see how it goes.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 5, 2006)

curse what did you screw up in your back? i ask because i also have a back problem... pinched nerve.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 6, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> im with you on the belts guys, although i would rather not have to use one if it helps get me through then thats what counts. Im always working towards not having to use it though.


I know the feeling. I've tried going heavy w/out a belt a couple times...I prefer it.

...on a rant...it does make me laugh to see people wear belts for all lifts...
55lb BB curls...THOSE are gonna tax your system, brotha! or the best...wearing a belt..while BENCHING! "uh...dude...you...um..are...LYING DOWN"


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 6, 2006)

func i first messed up my back 2 years ago in april, i bulged a disc pretty bad, it was either at L4 or L5.  I couldnt walk for a week or more, and was out of training for a while.  what sucks is that i kept reinjuring it, trying to get back into it too quick i guess, even though i would take months off of heavy squats and stuff like that.  the last time i pulled something in my lumbar region was a few months ago, even though ive learned to not push myself too hard when my low back is a major player in the movement.  so now i just warm up a lot and pay super close attention, at the first twinge of 'that' pain i stop whatever it is i was doing.

moral of the story: dont neglect your low back, you need that sucker strong.

so i use a belt when i get to 185 on squats and DL and SLDL and rack DL's.  i try to ratchet up the weight where i will need the belt, so in the next month or two i will try to not use it until i hit 225 with those exercises.

6/6/06 The Number of the Beast Leg Day RR

Squat ATF 185x10, 225x8, 225x7
SLDL 185x10, 195x8, 195x7
Leg Press 450x8, 540x8, 540x7
Calves 3 sets dont know weight x10-12
Hamstring Curl 90x10, 120x10, 150x8
Back extension bodyweight x 10

its funny no one does atf squats.  never.  so much pussy squating going on at the gym all i can do is shake my head.


----------



## Stewart14 (Jun 7, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> func i first messed up my back 2 years ago in april, i bulged a disc pretty bad, it was either at L4 or L5. I couldnt walk for a week or more, and was out of training for a while. what sucks is that i kept reinjuring it, trying to get back into it too quick i guess, even though i would take months off of heavy squats and stuff like that. the last time i pulled something in my lumbar region was a few months ago, even though ive learned to not push myself too hard when my low back is a major player in the movement. so now i just warm up a lot and pay super close attention, at the first twinge of 'that' pain i stop whatever it is i was doing.
> 
> moral of the story: dont neglect your low back, you need that sucker strong.
> 
> ...


 
sorry to hear about the back, it sucks having to train around an injury, especially when all the info that get crammed into your face tells you to do this and that, and sometimes we just can't do this or that, so it's a challenge to find the alternatives that work.  Like my elbows are f*cked....I can't do any pushdowns or extensions, all I can do are pressing movements, which in turn stress out my shoulders too much from all the pressing, so I can't win.  But take care with the heavy squats and deadlifts on your back then.

I would suggest hyperextensions and a lot of them to strengthen the lower back area, then wear your belt all the time to get the benefits of the squats and deads without injuring your back.

And about the squatting comment...I would love to go ATF on my squats, but I have a bit of a flexibility problem.  I can go pretty low if I use a wide "powerlifter's" stance, but that doesn't hit the quads too much, and I can also go low if I elevate my heels on 10 pound plates, but that stresses the area right above my kneecap sometimes to the point of pain, so I have to be careful with those.  I agree that a lot of people wuss out on squats, but don't assume we all do, cause there could be other factors involved


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 7, 2006)

yup... sounds like the same type of injury ive got. i dont think there is anyway around it curse. i rested my low back for a long time before trying anything, went back to deadlifting and after i got 75% of my strength back, i yanked it again. i want to get an MRI to see if it really is a disc problem, i dont see how it could be because im so young but then again i dont see why it couldnt be.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> its funny no one does atf squats. never. so much pussy squating going on at the gym all i can do is shake my head.


well...I do'nt do ATF squats very often...maybe as a burn down w/ light weight. BUT...I DO make sure the tops of my quads are at or nearly at parallel to the floor.
But yeah...I do see the same..a lot of guys doing 'partials' and thinking they are repping..also...to see them using that 'pussy pad' on the bar...
You just wanna go up to them and say: rip off that pussy pad, and fuqqin get to work. I haven't seen u do one solid rep yet...


----------



## TheCurse (Jun 7, 2006)

lol dudes, yea i know a lot of us have injuries, thats why i hate talking shit.  i work out with an older dude a lot (he's 42) and he cant even go to parrallel because of his knee.  but still i see all the young kids doing these squats with about a 3 inch ROM and im just like, cmon kiddies, lets do some real work here. 
if your healthy i think as long as you hit parrallel your good, personally i just love the feeling of bottoming out on my heels, sometimes i just hang out at the bottom for 5 seconds or so before exlploding back up (or trying to explode  ).  that gets hard with 225 on your back.
i used to hate squats, now i love them.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2006)

SQUATS:
love / hate relationship....you love seeing the big weights go up...but happy when it's over...

A few weeks ago...my enthusiasm got a little ahead of my abilities...last set of 335...didn't happen. Did a nice, controlled decent to the safety bars...a little below parallel for me. I stripped it down to 275 and did a nearly ATF from the bottom w/ that....THAT WAS FRIGGIN HEAVY...


----------

